# A stabbing rampage...



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/09/justice/texas-college-stabbing/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


what the **** is wrong with these people???


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Very sad indeed.

Nothing can or will stop these lunatic's from their intended goal.

Not more law(s), not more cops, not background checks or magazine restriction(s).

Ban every conceivable weapon and some crazy deranged individual will still find a way to unleash their madness on the innocent victim(s).


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

What a shame. It really is sad what's going on at these schools.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

BigV said:


> Very sad indeed.
> 
> Nothing can or will stop these lunatic's from their intended goal.
> 
> ...


exactly...i think this shows that gun control laws wont prevent chaos....i think monitoring warning signs of unstable behavior would be more beneficial..but how the hell do you do that with so many people in this country?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not really sure what you can prove about gun control from this article. I'm sure both sides can spin it both ways. The usual suspects are already chiming in. Massillon, haven't heard from you yet...

I think that one thing you *can *help prove with this article is that there are a lot of dangerous mentally ill young men allowed to live in the general population. So many of these mass attacks are occurring at colleges or are committed by young men in their 20s. We've got to get a lot better at getting these people off the streets. We can't go back to the old mental hospitals, but there have got to be some better mechanisms in place to restrict the potentially dangerous. 

It seems that with all of these guys, there is a very long trail of signs that they were dangerous. I work with highschoolers, and I have passed along some troubling things to the counselors. One wonders where these people are a few years down the road. Perhaps there needs to be some sort of database so when these patterns come up, they are recognized and acted upon before a tragedy occurs.

Face it, most of these guys would not have been attending college a few decades ago. They would have been at different institutions.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

wonder if it was a assault knife? better go out and buy em before the government bans them!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> We've got to get a lot better at getting these people off the streets. We can't go back to the old mental hospitals, but there have got to be some better mechanisms in place to restrict the potentially dangerous.


And why can't we?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

sbreech said:


> And why can't we?


Funding in the area of mental health has been cut drastically over the last 3 decades. I wouldn't doubt that we see that back on the upswing. At least I hope we do, because I agree, we need to seek help for these individuals. Yeah, I work with HS students as well. You see some things that are out there and you do worry sometimes...I'm very surprised that they do not create some sort of agency or cabinet position in our bureaucracy to address these specific issues and lobby for legislation and funding. It seems like that is what could help right now.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

You do realize that the USA has the highest incarceration rate of any country in the developed world right?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope that by the time my daughter goes to college they loosen the ccw restriction for universities. Noticed this was in Texas and they are a serious gun toting state, any one know if Texas allows ccw on campus. It may be a federal reg I dont know, but if anyone allows it Texas would be it. I am within the minority and have come to accept it, but I cant help to feel that with more good guys carrying these tragedies could be minimized to a certain degree. Prayers to the victoms and their family's.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think the federal law prohibits from carrying on a college campus. At least there is no clear reference to that at handgun laws.us. I know when I went to YSU 20 some years ago, some students carried then, even with no permit available.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

willy said:


> You do realize that the USA has the highest incarceration rate of any country in the developed world right?


We probably have the nicest prisons in the developed world, too. Cable, education, hot meals, workout centers, climate controlled cells, ball courts, tax funded sex changes, etc etc etc. Take away some of that stuff (make it a place more criminals would thing twice before going to), and use that funding to put some of these criminally insane individuals into some padded cells. I'm sure that there are plenty of universities that could help fund them for their psych studies programs as well to try to find what makes them tick.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I say we outsource the state and federal prison systems to Mexico. I am sure they could run the system for less taxpayer dollars and then prison would really become a deterrent to crime. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> I say we outsource the state and federal prison systems to Mexico. I am sure they could run the system for less taxpayer dollars and then prison would really become a deterrent to crime.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, a lot less crime in Mexico alright..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BigV said:


> Very sad indeed.
> 
> Nothing can or will stop these lunatic's from their intended goal.
> 
> ...



You can get a lot more crazy with an assault rifle than you can a hunting knife.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yep, a lot less crime in Mexico alright..


Maybe if Mexico put their criminals in jail they wouldn't'. But my point was that we taxpayers pay for all of comforts for our prisons and those in Mexico are a lot less accommodating.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Interestingly enough it looks like the law stopped this guy from accomplishing his intended goal.
> 
> You can get a lot more crazy with an assault rifle than you can a hunting knife.


His "intended goal", as he described it to the arresting officers, was to fulfill his lifelong fantasy to stab people to death. He said he has wanted to do it since a young child. Very nice kid, eh?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> I say we outsource the state and federal prison systems to Mexico. I am sure they could run the system for less taxpayer dollars and then prison would really become a deterrent to crime.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not too often a member comes up with something in these forums that I haven't seen or heard before, but that sir is the finest idea I've seen yet. I'll go one step further....send our prisons to India in exchange for our tech jobs.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

You know it is not a bad idea at all... Would the savings justify the added cost of transport though?

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Silent Mike said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/09/justice/texas-college-stabbing/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> 
> what the **** is wrong with these people???


Probably prescription drugs. Just like the other recent crazy d-bags trying to kill mass numbers of people. This problem isn't gonna go away until society quits thinking that mood altering and mind altering drug saturation is a solution. It's mind rot and has turned a generation of kids into zombies.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

willy said:


> You do realize that the USA has the highest incarceration rate of any country in the developed world right?


There's more people in prison here than there was in Stalin's gulags. Land of the free, eh?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

jlami said:


> You know it is not a bad idea at all... Would the savings justify the added cost of transport though?
> 
> "Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


Yes, cost would be a big factor (which would make Mexico a more sensible choice) but unfortunately those prisoners still have certain inalienable rights that would need to be addressed first. That's the sticky part.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Net said:


> Yes, cost would be a big factor (which would make Mexico a more sensible choice) but unfortunately those prisoners still have certain inalienable rights that would need to be addressed first. That's the sticky part.


TV, steak, and air conditioning aren't inalienable rights.  And if we afford all of our rights to illegal aliens as soon as they step foot on our soil, then we should take them away as soon as prisoners are shipped off our soil.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Interestingly enough it looks like the law stopped this guy from accomplishing his intended goal.


Interestingly enough, no it did not. His plan was with a knife. Laws do not prevent violence and crime, penalties and education do.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

sbreech said:


> Laws do not prevent violence and crime, penalties and education do.


Without laws where do the penalties come from...a mob?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Net said:


> Without laws where do the penalties come from...a mob?


Yes.  More in reference to locking down guns, aka "assault weapons" to prevent violence.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Probably prescription drugs. Just like the other recent crazy d-bags trying to kill mass numbers of people. This problem isn't gonna go away until society quits thinking that mood altering and mind altering drug saturation is a solution. It's mind rot and has turned a generation of kids into zombies.


im a zombie?
who knows how many more he could have got if that group of students didnt pin him down.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> im a zombie?
> who knows how many more he could have got if that group of students didnt pin him down.


 
You're no zombie...unless you're jonnythefisherzombie2. Be honest...are you?  Seriously, though, we are really medicating a lot of our kids nowadays that could have had the problem solved by a little attention, guidance, or a good swift swat on the patootie at a very early age.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Bring back Devil's island!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Yes.  More in reference to locking down guns, aka "assault weapons" to prevent violence.


Are you blatantly stating that an assault weapon ban would have prevented this? I hope not... That would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard in my life!

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

> I'm not really sure what you can prove about gun control from this article. I'm sure both sides can spin it both ways. The usual suspects are already chiming in. Massillon, haven't heard from you yet...


just saying that gun control is obviously a huge issue right now, and during the debate a mass stabbing happens, which proves these attacks can happen with any weapon...we need to put down the idea of controlling the weapons and focus on controlling the mentally unstable issues


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Interestingly enough, no it did not. His plan was with a knife. Laws do not prevent violence and crime, penalties and education do.


Please explain because it looks to me like this guy was intercepted before he killed anyone. So the law has indeed done its job and got the guy off he streets. For how long(specified by the law) is the question. And will his "goals" still be intact when he gets out of jail. Should someone like that Ever get out if jail? Should someone like that be allowed to own firearms? 

Here I was wrong. He wasn't intercepted before he committed a heinous act. Who knows what sort of laws prevented what. They obviously didn't stop this guy trying something stupid, but possibly could have mitigated the situation. Who knows. That's not for me or you to say. To say theres nothing to learn from the situation and theres nothing to consider going forward is over simplification of the situation. I want to at least be talking about personal safety and protecting each other from crazy people. I'm leaving the post for posterities sake.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jlami said:


> Are you blatantly stating that an assault weapon ban would have prevented this? I hope not... That would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard in my life!


Ummm, not at all. Quite the opposite.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> just saying that gun control is obviously a huge issue right now, and during the debate a mass stabbing happens, which proves these attacks can happen with any weapon...we need to put down the idea of controlling the weapons and focus on controlling the mentally unstable issues


Just saying that the other side can spin it by saying it goes to show how less lethal blades are than firearms with high-capacity mags. 

No one died.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Please explain because it looks to me like this guy was intercepted encore e killed anyone. So the law has indeed done its job and got the guy off he streets. For how long(specified by the law) is the question. And will his "goals" still be intact when he gets out of jail. Should someone like that Ever get out if jail? Should someone like that be allowed to own firearms?


No firearm law stopped his streak. What he did had nothing to do with firearms, so no amount of weapons "ban" or law would have stopped him. "The Law," meaning law enforcement, may have stopped the action, but a "law" or "statute" did no good. Otherwise, nobody would speed, nobody would steal, and nobody would plagiarize because it is illegal or there is a rule against it. 

And no, he should not be put out of incarceration until he is either buried or cremated, which should happen right quick for these wackos. Violent crimes "based on insanity" shouldn't be hospitalization instead of incarceration, it should be termination.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Just saying that the other side can spin it by saying it goes to show how less lethal blades are than firearms with high-capacity mags.
> 
> No one died.


I'm right in he middle, not on either side. Noone in their right mind would agree that a combat knife has an equal potential to inflict harm on a mass scale as an assault rifle. That's silly. No one in teir right mind would argue that common sense gun laws are necessary and beneficial to society.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> No firearm law stopped his streak. What he did had nothing to do with firearms, so no amount of weapons "ban" or law would have stopped him. "The Law," meaning law enforcement, may have stopped the action, but a "law" or "statute" did no good. Otherwise, nobody would speed, nobody would steal, and nobody would plagiarize because it is illegal or there is a rule against it.
> 
> And no, he should not be put out of incarceration until he is either buried or cremated, which should happen right quick for these wackos. Violent crimes "based on insanity" shouldn't be hospitalization instead of incarceration, it should be termination.


Who was talking about gun control laws?

If there were no laws regarding menacing or whatever they booked him on, he'd still be free. I still don't get your point. It's absolutely the the law itself why he's in jail right now and not out killing people. Lets see if the law can prevent him from doing so in the future.


I'm being a goof here as well. I didn't realize he actually stabbed people. Thankfully no one died and I never meant to take away from the gravity of the situation.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Who was talking about gun control laws?
> 
> If there were no laws regarding menacing or whatever they booked him on, he'd still be free. I still don't get your point. It's absolutely the the law itself why he's in jail right now and not out killing people. Lets see if the law can prevent him from doing so in the future.


I apologize if I interjected gun laws, but we've seen your point on that many times before and I assumed - which was incorrect to do - this time. Again, I apologize for that.
[/COLOR] 
If he remains incarcerated, and can never get out, the law can prevent him from doing it again. But, being a nut job, if he gets out, he may, and nothing can stop him from doing it. Sad state of affairs this is.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> If I may interject something here as food for thought. God has been taken out of our schools and where are these assaults happening? You need a higher authority than the local sheriff to keep things under control.


LOL. oh boy, here we go.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> .Noone in their right mind would agree that a combat knife has an equal potential to inflict harm on a mass scale as an assault rifle. ..


No one in their right mind would would think that an assault rifle or knife either one can inflict any harm on anyone their own. "Right minds" generally agree that it takes evil intent and the act of a human to cause either of these inanimate objects to perform any tasks, either good or bad. This clown hurt more people yesterday with a knife than 30,000,000 assault rifle owning Americans have in their entire lives, all together. That kind of shoots a hole, so to speak, in your "potential to inflict harm" theory.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> No one in their right mind would would think that an assault rifle or knife either one can inflict any harm on anyone their own. "Right minds" generally agree that it takes evil intent and the act of a human to cause either of these inanimate objects to perform any tasks, either good or bad. This clown hurt more people yesterday with a knife than 30,000,000 assault owning Americans have in their entire lives, all together. That kind of shoots a hole, so to speak, in your "potential to inflict harm" theory.


No it really doesn't. If I have "high hopes" of killing as many people as I can, as quickly as possible, a hunting knife isn't going to rank very high on my list of "accessories".

No idea where you are coming from with those stats there. Care to elaborate?

Me being a goof again. He did stab people although not accomplishing "his goal". Again, I never meant to marginalize the events that unfolded there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not getting in the debate here, just adding info. This guy's particular brand of crazy had him dreaming about stabbing, not shooting.



> Quick, 20, is accused of a carrying out a bloody stabbing rampage Tuesday at Lone Star College's CyFair campus near Houston, and on Wednesday, he was "interacting well with investigators," Harris County Sheriff Adrian Garcia told reporters.
> 
> Forthcoming with information, Quick told police he had fantasies of stabbing people since he was 8 years old and that he had been planning Tuesday's spree "for some time," Garcia said. The rampage resulted in injuries to 14 people. http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/10/justice/texas-stabbing-suspect/index.html



This whole discussion of how we "treat" the young ones with mental problems kind of reminds me of the old Warren Zevon tune, "Excitable Boy."


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The DEATH penalty is the only "SURE" cure for what ever ills him...but he`ll likely get 10- 20, get warehoused at public expense, get "educated" so he can be a "BETTER" criminal and get out early in 5-7 so he can have an even more "successful" crime spree. Pardon if I wonder WHAT IS WRONG with this picture? KILL them, not "incarcerate" them. USE a weapon other than in self defense, DIE for it...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm all for swift justice. We have to be absolutely sure though. Express lane style. Executing someone who hasn't been proven beyond a reasonable doubt isn't acceptable. That seems an even bigger crime. 
You can't legislate crazy.

That doesn't mean there doesn't need to be some common sense laws pertaining to various aspects of our lives in order to help us all live in harmony. Or some semblance of it


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I have to apologize, for some reason I thought they caught this guy in the planning stages. Sorry about my earlier comments about anything regarding laws which are pretty much invalid and I'm a goof. Gonna try to clean that up. Those students who tackled him down are true heroes. To stand up when something like it is happening is truly courageous. I never meant to take away from the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Net said:


> Yes, cost would be a big factor (which would make Mexico a more sensible choice) but unfortunately those prisoners still have certain inalienable rights that would need to be addressed first. That's the sticky part.


Some of the rights we have go away once someone commits a felony, especially at that degree. So, shoot lets get it on the next Ohio ballot!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

BigV said:


> Very sad indeed.
> 
> Nothing can or will stop these lunatic's from their intended goal.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up. One way to decrease the number of these acts of random violence would be for all media sources to block out the faces of the people doing them. Either that or black bag their heads when the cameras are around. The vast majority of these types of crimes are commited by attention starved individuals who will stop at nothing to be noticed. Take the celebrity status away from them and they have nothing to gain from their actions.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not my intent to suggest summary execution upon arrest. However, upon CONVICTION and with let`s say a 5yr appeal process, after THAT, it`s DYING time. "LIVE by the sword, DIE by the sword..." 100% `cured` of whatever made them do it. Commit a 1st degree felony, (murder, robbery, rape, espionage, sabotage, terrorist act,, hijacking, piracy, ect, ect) and be ASSURED `bout 5 yrs after 12 of you peers all agree "Yup! You did it" literally say your prayers, or just explain it to your "Higher Power" yourself, in person. No more dying on Death Row of old age...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wonder how you would feel if it were your son or daughter there in that situation...about to be attacked by a man with a razor...or in the other scenarios about to be attacked with a gun. I wonder if you would at that split second in time, arm yourself or your college age kid if you could.

Or would you say, "No, guns are bad. Lets let the "law" and it's enforcement people come here and deal with this."

I want the right to protect myself and my family. If you don't, don't buy a gun, but don't in ANY way diminish my RIGHT to protect myself or my family.

Apparently an awful lot of people still think that taking away the rights of law abiding citizens is the answer.

If I were a criminal, I would be pleased over the idea that so many Americans would love to see gun ownership reduced or eliminated if possible. 

As previously stated, we have more people per capita imprisoned than almost any other place on the planet, so apparently more laws and more or tougher prisons isn't making much of a dent, is it?

I feel compelled to speak out on this issue, though I rarely discuss such things on this board. Freedom means that sometimes individuals will abuse the privilege it affords. In a nation of over 300 million people, you are going to have the crazies be crazy. Enveloping the entire nation in a cocoon of laws and the supposed "protection" of reduced rights and freedoms will absolutely never change that.

The LA riots a few years back was a vivid illustration of how fast law can be rendered inert. Then the individual must fend for himself or herself.


----------



## jig em up (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree completely when someone does something like this they should take them out back and string them up who ever decided we have to house and feed these idiots ? if insanity is the defense the he won't know he's being eliminated either and the media needs to quit glorifying and putting these clowns on tv they don't deserve either one no name no grave a bag over your head and strung up no lengthy trial no prison time court room to gallows all same day save us working tax payers some money for once


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That doesn't mean there doesn't need to be some common sense laws pertaining to various aspects of our lives in order to help us all live in harmony. Or some semblance of it


"The most basic question is not what is best, but who shall decide what is best" - Thomas Sowell

Insert "common sense laws" instead of "best" in the above quote. Why centralize decisions into the hands of few who don't know you personally and have no idea of what your life and your situations entail? As an individual, I am capable of making all my own choices as well as be responsible for my own actions.

My version of common sense laws differ quite drastically than what I will assume your version looks like. So how can there be common sense when there's nothing common about it?


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

willy said:


> You do realize that the USA has the highest incarceration rate of any country in the developed world right?


In other countries they would have hung half the people we are keeping in prison. That would change the stats.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Kind of unrelated to the recent discussion, but I was just watching CNN on my lunch break. The reporter went to a video of a guy in his shop getting robbed. Got shot in his leg by a couple of criminals. He hit them with a baseball bat, and they ran away, then came back and kept at him. Luckily another guy shooed them off with a chair. The CNN reporter said, "that bat is just no match for a gun...so violent."

WELL NO KIDDING! if you are going to take the right away from law abiding citizens to have guns, you will see more and more of that scene happening everywhere! News flash- Criminals do not follow the law! The Senate just broke the GOP filibuster like 5 minutes ago, and are going to now be discussing the new terms of the Gun bill they are trying to pass. Man, I hope this knee-jerk reaction ends soon.

I think alternatives discussed in this thread should actually be looked at by our legislatures. Knives, guns, weapons in general aren't the problem. Its the people using those weapons.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Kind of unrelated to the recent discussion, but I was just watching CNN on my lunch break. The reporter went to a video of a guy in his shop getting robbed. Got shot in his leg by a couple of criminals. He hit them with a baseball bat, and they ran away, then came back and kept at him. Luckily another guy shooed them off with a chair. The CNN reporter said, "that bat is just no match for a gun...so violent."


And if you posted that video on youtube, it'd go viral in about an hour!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

> I think alternatives discussed in this thread should actually be looked at by our legislatures. Knives, guns, weapons in general aren't the problem. Its the people using those weapons.


i wish the legislatures you speak of would see this!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> "The most basic question is not what is best, but who shall decide what is best" - Thomas Sowell
> 
> Insert "common sense laws" instead of "best" in the above quote. Why centralize decisions into the hands of few who don't know you personally and have no idea of what your life and your situations entail? As an individual, I am capable of making all my own choices as well as be responsible for my own actions.
> 
> My version of common sense laws differ quite drastically than what I will assume your version looks like. So how can there be common sense when there's nothing common about it?


Do we have laws, rules, regulations in this country, state, city, municipality you live in that you agree with? Any you don't? Why or why not?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

allyfisher said:


> In other countries they would have hung half the people we are keeping in prison. That would change the stats.


Other countries don't have upwards of 80% of their inmates incarcerated because of relatively minor drug offenses. Reform our antiquated an unrealistic drug policy and you'll fix much of what's wrong with our prison system.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Do we have laws, rules, regulations in this country, state, city, municipality you live in that you agree with? Any you don't? Why or why not?


Sure I do - it's pretty limited. A person cannot mess with another person or their property. Other than that, the rest of it is trash, including how you can and cannot defend yourself "legally" and what a person is and is not allowed to own.

But you're missing my point. You think there are common sense laws that some political hack or bureaucrat should put into the mix. I'm stating that there are no such thing as common sense laws (well, except for what I put in my first paragraph). You're applying collectivist thinking to the individual, hence the use of the word "common". Nothing's common. Perhaps a majority may favor something, but that doesn't make it right nor make it something that should be made law. Imposition of one's will on another is not a good thing.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

So witch is the best way to Hook an emerald shiner? thru the tail so it struggles, or thru the nose so it struggles?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

willy said:


> So witch is the best way to Hook an emerald shiner? thru the tail so it struggles, or thru the nose so it struggles?


Reply to the wrong topic?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I think if they pass anti gun bills. background checks we should also add all knifes, bowes, slingshots, People with dangerous driving habits, ball bats to people with tempers, who gets to keep dogs or any pet, those who cook our food and more. So many ways to kill some one I want equal rights. you take away my guns and want back up checks I want you to do the same with any thing you could possibly kill with.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Reform our antiquated an unrealistic drug policy and you'll fix much of what's wrong with our prison system.


I for one could not disagree more, but hey everyone is entitled to there own views.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Well I think if they pass anti gun bills. background checks we should also add all knifes, bowes, slingshots, People with dangerous driving habits, ball bats to people with tempers, who gets to keep dogs or any pet, those who cook our food and more. So many ways to kill some one I want equal rights. you take away my guns and want back up checks I want you to do the same with any thing you could possibly kill with.


We'll well need to outlaw subways to. I hear out east people have been pushing others off of the train station platform in front of them...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> I for one could not disagree more, but hey everyone is entitled to there own views.


I agree 100% with him. To keep the topic on track I won't get into the reasons. Perhaps another thread.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> I for one could not disagree more, but hey everyone is entitled to there own views.


We have a serious mental health issue in this country which has nothing to do with guns or drugs that needs to be addressed. 30 years ago many of these people would have been committed to an institution and today they are free in society. Then again 30 years ago we had shows like Happy Day's on TV, not the crap that's out there today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> We'll well need to outlaw subways to. I hear out east people have been pushing others off of the train station platform in front of them...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not the subways fault. You have to go straight to the source - people's hands and arms. We need to have a federal registry to track everyone's appendages. Obviously...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> We have a serious mental health issue in this country which has nothing to do with guns or drugs that needs to be addressed. 30 years ago many of these people would have been committed to an institution and today they are free in society. Then again 30 years ago we had shows like Happy Day's on TV, not the crap that's out there today.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's got everything to do with drugs - psychiatric prescription drugs. Scripts are being pushed on everyone, courtesy of Big Pharma. Small time, cheeto eating weed dealers go to the clink for years for selling a plant from the ground but these chemical magicians who wreck heads on a daily basis don't have anything happen to them when the pills they've been pushing turn out to be bad news and contribute to person's mental instability.

Harris, Loeffner, Holmes, Lanza.... All on psychiatric prescriptions. That's why I said I wouldn't be surprised to find out this stabber in Texas was on them too. It doesn't fit the federal gun-grab narrative so they work hard to suppress any info on this getting out and downplay as much of it as they can when it does come out.

Listen to this while you're washing dishes or have some time to kill. It's an interview with a highly accredited psychiatrist who dishes the dirt on the crap his colleagues prescribe. It's 25 minutes or so.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwell-show/2013/04/05/360-turning-your-kids-into-conforming-chimps/

More on Dr. Breggin:

http://peterbreggin.com/


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Bucket Mouth said:


> It's got everything to do with drugs - psychiatric prescription drugs. Scripts are being pushed on everyone, courtesy of Big Pharma. Small time, cheeto eating weed dealers go to the clink for years for selling a plant from the ground but these chemical magicians who wreck heads on a daily basis don't have anything happen to them when the pills they've been pushing turn out to be bad news and contribute to person's mental instability.
> 
> Harris, Loeffner, Holmes, Lanza.... All on psychiatric prescriptions. That's why I said I wouldn't be surprised to find out this stabber in Texas was on them too. It doesn't fit the federal gun-grab narrative so they work hard to suppress any info on this getting out and downplay as much of it as they can when it does come out.
> 
> ...


Cause and effect. Instead of being prescribed drugs, perhaps they should have been institutionalized. But our society has changed from back when that was the norm.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess suggesting that mandatory drug testing for all gun owners would NOT be favorably well received? Alcohol testing?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> I guess suggesting that mandatory drug testing for all gun owners would NOT be favorably well received? Alcohol testing?


Probably not, but perhaps people with certain prescription drugs might need to have a more complete background check. But I for one think if you pass the exhaustive background check for a ccw, you shouldn't need to go thru another check every time you purchase a gun. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

WOULD agree with that. As far as the "universal" background" check, read on another site where in yrs gone by, if you lost your driver`s license in Ohio, you could LEGALLY go to Kentucky, Indiana, Michigan or West Virginia and just get another 1. That was changed in the mid 80`s, largely due to the efforts of Mothers against Drunk Drivers ("MADD"). The effort with the mandatory universal background checks is the same; if you are PROHIBITED from LEGALLY buying a gun, you shouldn`t be able to go to a gun show and just "load up"...yes, it`s an inconvienance, but so is waiting at the DMV waiting to renew your driver`s license every 4 yrs. It`s part of life in America; accept it or get used to calling a cab...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

As we speak a bill is being hammered down as law. It will take away some of our rights. Almost no one knows specifically what is in it. Another case of "pass it and you'll see how good it is."

If you are reading this and cheering the idea that our rights should be determined by knee-jerk, emotional public polling instead of the constitution, don't cheer too much. The next batch of rights that are stripped away may be yours...by the same process.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> if you are PROHIBITED from LEGALLY buying a gun, you shouldn`t be able to go to a gun show and just "load up"...


I agree with the above statement.... However, there are thousands of individuals each year that attempt to purchase a gun or guns and are run through the FBI database. They are denied at the time of purchase and they walk away. Even though it is illegal to attempt to purchase a firearm while under disability very few are prosecuted. Why aren't the Feds upholding the laws on the books and prosecuting these individuals? 

It is a fact that less than 2% of firearms purchased at gun shows are ever used during the commission of a crime. 

So we pass "feel good" legislation restricting our rights even more.

Someone please help me understand how even more restrictions on law abiding citizens will help. 

It (background checks) certainly would have had *NO* impact on the latest murders in Sandy Hook.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Well I think if they pass anti gun bills. background checks we should also add all knifes, bowes, slingshots, People with dangerous driving habits, ball bats to people with tempers, who gets to keep dogs or any pet, those who cook our food and more. So many ways to kill some one I want equal rights. you take away my guns and want back up checks I want you to do the same with any thing you could possibly kill with.


Some people shouldn't own pets. Some people abuse them. I've called the cops in a situation where a dog was pretty much left to die in a small crate in the middle of summer, no water, no shade, long hair, panting and probably having a heat stroke. I have too much compassion for animals to sit idly by and not say anything. Wrong is wrong. We as a society are able to remove a persons right to own a pet. It happens every day. You are not allowed to legally own an American Pitbull Terrier in the city of Bexley which is a suburb of Columbus(not saying I agree, I own 2 APBTs and multiple guns so...). People who cook and handle my food should be required to utilize safe handling practices and not be allowed to spit in it or do something else ungodly to it and cause me harm. Some people cannot handle responsibility. Some have no respect for human or animal life. This is an unfortunate truth.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

We must ban ' X-acto' knives. By not having x-acto knives this wouldn't have happened. 

I suggest everyone to go buy one, there is a shortage gonna happen.

Next?

NIK,


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

> It's got everything to do with drugs - psychiatric prescription drugs. Scripts are being pushed on everyone, courtesy of Big Pharma. Small time, cheeto eating weed dealers go to the clink for years for selling a plant from the ground but these chemical magicians who wreck heads on a daily basis don't have anything happen to them when the pills they've been pushing turn out to be bad news and contribute to person's mental instability.


here here!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nikster said:


> We must ban ' X-acto' knives. By not having x-acto knives this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> I suggest everyone to go buy one, there is a shortage gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Shareholder?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Again, I AGREE that RESPONSIBLE LAW ABIDDING persons shouldn`t be denied the right to own, or CC a weapon. It is "the others" we ALL need to worry about. I will admit though, having 1st hand experience and SEEING with my own eyes the lack of "stopping power" modern house walls have, NO I don`t want the guy next door to shoot the burglar in his house with an assault weapon and have his bullets come into MY home. And argue all you want that YOUR particular brand of ammo won`t do that from your AK. AR, ect at distances of less than 50` (about the average distance between houses in a lot of suburbia) but I DISAGREE. Against most military grade cartridges your walls might as well be cardboard...add in a clip of 30 rds and you can cut a pretty BIG hole in a "modern" wall with NO TROUBLE at all...might even be able to shoot an intruder in your neighbor`s house thru your wall!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

BTW, saw this done to an abandoned WW2 barracks in Fort Knox during summer camp yrs ago with an M-16. Will GUARENTEE that that old barracks was built MUCH stronger than the average "modern" house...and the rounds ate HOLES in it, and impacted and PENETRATED the next barracks 40- 50 feet from it! The instructor also shot up a cement block wall that crumbled from a full magazine, we came out of cover and I was impressed. And just think, there are "gun rights" fanatics who want to repeal the 1937 act so the average "Joe " can again own a Thompson or fully automatic machine guns...


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

allyfisher said:


> In other countries they would have hung half the people we are keeping in prison. That would change the stats.


Death penalty is not allowed in most countries. Nearly all 1st world countries have abolished it long ago. 90% of the world does not execute.

Mass shooting practically do not exist in countries where gun ownership requires a license.

Those mass shootings are simply the cost of allowing the citizens to own weapon. Whether the cost is worth the benefit is the question. Most people agree that car ownership is worth the small risk of death in a car accident.

IMHO, allowing people to own assault weapon is completely nuts, but at the same time I find those weapons somewhat interesting and fun. However, I would much rather never see a gun again if I could prevent even one of those kids from being shoot.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> And just think, there are "gun rights" fanatics who want to repeal the 1937 act so the average "Joe " can again own a Thompson or fully automatic machine guns...


And there are people who think George Washington is still alive too. There aren't many of them, but they are out there. Your post above is just about as soupy.

For what its worth, in my entire life, I have never met a single human being who fits the description you gave...and I'll go this far, I doubt you have met more than one, maybe two, though you talk like its commonplace. Gun owners are by and large very reasonable people and I, for one, don't appreciate the hyperbole as illustrate above, or the description "gun rights fanatics."


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Discussion surrounding the original headline has run its course. Time to let this one die.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

